# workout with fractured thumb????



## Will Gary (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey guys I have fractured the tip of my left thumb which has disabled me from using dumbells, barbells and most common exercise machines for 5-6weeks. I am currently training hardcore but am so sad as to not knowing how to train for the next 6 weeks before i go to thailand for a good holiday in the sun!! What exercises can i do that will minimize pressure on my thumbs but still give a good workout??


----------



## tenny (Aug 8, 2017)

great time to hammer legs then....

I would still think you can do thumbless pulling movements as well...


----------

